# Jungle Phase of Ranger School



## tmroun01 (Jul 8, 2011)

Does anyone know if there was a "jungle" phase of Ranger school held in Ft. Polk? I ask because I have never heard of it, and I met a guy today who claims to have gone through Ranger School. He said he went through three times, first time got peered out. Second time failed jungle phase, and third time passed. I suspect a poser, but wanted to be sure before I said anything.


----------



## Nasty (Jul 8, 2011)

I could be wrong, but I think it has been on the Eglin range since Sherman was closed in '99.


----------



## Warchief (Jul 8, 2011)

The swamp phase of Ranger school as been at Camp Rudder on Eglin AFB since the 1950s.  There was no "Jungle Phase" of Ranger School conducted at Ft Polk.


----------

